# Router mit Dial on Demand



## format_c (25. Oktober 2002)

Distrib: SUSE
===============================
Hallo
Ich habe mir einen Router mit Firewall eingerichtet.
Die Intenetverbindung starte ich über Modem mit wvdial.
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit eine InternetVerbindung aufzubauen mit Dial on Demand?
Also wenn der Router merkt das er mit einem Request nix mehr anfangen kann dass er sich dann ins internet einwählt und den Request ins Internet weiterleitet.

Bei ISDN und DSL soll es ja gehen.


----------



## Dario Linsky (25. Oktober 2002)

meines wissens nach gibt es ein fertiges script dafür, das man einfach nur noch aufrufen muss: 
	
	
	



```
/sbin/init.d/wvdial.dod start
```

ich weiss aber nicht, ob dieses script zum lieferumfang gehört oder ob man sich das selbst schreiben muss. ansonsten sieh dir doch mal das hier an.


----------



## format_c (25. Oktober 2002)

Wie kann ich das Script in die rc.config einbinden dass es beim Start gestartet wird?

Hab keine Ahnung.

Der Eintrag existiert in der rc.config noch net.

Kann mir jemand helfen


----------

